# For the love of cabinets



## golfbird72 (Jun 16, 2016)

What's up guys
I was wondering if anyone has had any luck priming mdf /plum Creek with a waterborne product.

I have had success with sw premium wall and wood. Do not thin primer with water, it will make fibers swell..sand with 220 and glass like smoothness..

Would also like to know if anyone is spraying kem aqua plus with aaa. And what tip and pressures you are using


----------

